
Pinhole: a falling ball demo - luu
http://rsnous.com/posts/2014-08-07-pinhole-a-falling-ball-demo.html
======
mikeleeorg
What I'm impressed about isn't just the work he's done - which is very
impressive - but his ability to explain it. That skill is a very important
skill to have.

He's written many other articles about his work:
[http://rsnous.com/index.html](http://rsnous.com/index.html)

And they all are great reads. I'm sure being able to explain his code has
contributed to his skill as a programmer as well.

Well done, Omar.

------
theophrastus
12,000 years ago there was an impressive (for its time) dynamics demonstrator
named "xspringies", (which is still listed on the rutgers site:
[http://www.cs.rutgers.edu/~decarlo/software.html](http://www.cs.rutgers.edu/~decarlo/software.html)
) it would let one build mobile or anchored objects with selected internal
spring constants which would respond to various parameterized imposed forces.
by now someone must've written something that would far transcend xspringies.
i'll assume that this falling ball demo is more sophisticated and responsive
in various ways along those lines.

------
alainmeier
This reminds me of Enigmo
[http://www.pangeasoft.net/enigmo/](http://www.pangeasoft.net/enigmo/)

